# Named (Bind9) Problem after Upgrade to 7.2-p1#0



## linuxhelp (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello@All,

i have to solve some bugs,

i run two little Servers (Master+Slave) and the master
has to replicate entries to slave). This worked at 7.1 but after upgrade replication seems to fail? I read about user-right problems cause the user-rights at /etc/namedb where been bind:wheel but i got messages "can not write to working dir"

i found some info at a forum to change:
/etc/bind.chroot.dist

to change root -> to bind but this does not help?

/set type=dir uname=root(to>bind?) gname=wheel mode=0755
.
    dev             mode=0555
    ..
    etc
        namedb
            dynamic uname=bind
            ..
            master
            ..
            slave   uname=bind
            ..
        ..
    ..
/set type=dir uname=bind gname=wheel mode=0755
    var             uname=bind

thanks for help..
Tom


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2009)

Try [cmd=]chown -R bind:bind /var/named[/cmd]. Always worked fine for me. Leave /etc/namedb alone, because FreeBSD will always change it right back after an upgrade.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

linuxhelp said:
			
		

> i got messages "can not write to working dir"


That's not really an error. I have that message too but everything works as it should.


----------



## linuxhelp (Jun 18, 2009)

*Named..*

Hello@ALL

thanks for your help.
i tried it to set it but it doesn't work clean.
i will resetup the engines to look for default
rights, and post here info.

If i try to use webmin to setup both nameservers
for domain 192.168.178.0 i got errors cause webin ad
arpa.. entries to config files and at named start
named offers error messages that my localdomain.home
isn't a nxdomain. i only can solve it without webmin
if i edit manual the zonefiles by hand and remove arpa..

snipshot follows..

does anyone have same problems with webmin?

does bind9.23 of 7.2 must have a allow-transfer option
and! key to transfer zones between my server1 and server 2?

I do not setup daily bind servers.. :-(
Regards Tom


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't use webmin and you can ignore that "can not write to working dir" message.


----------

